# Black Belt Cichlid Bullying?



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

so my black belt that iv had for about 2 weeks is bullying my other fish, one of my shubunkin goldfish has his tail fin really frayed. and he is bullying the other fish but not nearly as bad... is there ANY way to stop him from bullying?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Try moving around rocks and plants.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can try to break up site lines with tall plants. Cichlids will defend a territory, especially if they are breeding or want to breed. Sometimes they will take a smaller territory is there is an obvious division. But if you tank size < desired territory size, then you are going to have to remove some fish or put a divider in the tank.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried that with my rams, it hasn't worked well, my male is getting pounded! Poor Fritz! I think I'll see if my female starts getting more tolerant


----------



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

hmmm.... i do have some big plants in my 38 gallon and he seems to attack any time any fish is near him any where in the tank like it doesnt matter what area of the tank they are in. but just wondering do the fins start to grow back? it looks to me that they are growing back together, is that possible?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Cichlids are territorial fish, and that one may consider the whole tank his own. Goldfish shouldn't be kept in the warmer temps most other fish need, and they will grow too large for a 38 sooner or later.


----------



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

toddnbecka said:


> Cichlids are territorial fish, and that one may consider the whole tank his own. Goldfish shouldn't be kept in the warmer temps most other fish need, and they will grow too large for a 38 sooner or later.


ya my goldfish were just my starter fish about 6 months ago, and i dont plan on keeping them for too long but its weird that he goes for the goldfish, but not my angel fish.... so im guessing they work together really well?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Angelfish are cichlids, and have an instinctive understanding of territorial behavior. Goldfish are basically clueless.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just about all SA/CA cichlids will work out boundaries and pecking order amongst themselves. There can still be dead fish when one fish or pair wants the whole tank, but you will often see it coming because the 'loser' fish will tuck into a upper corner trying to get out of site of the bully. 

Goldfish are supposed to be smart and trainable, but an Asian carp is not understanding the 'keep out' message in 'cichlid' and is going to keep getting nipped.


----------



## Jimmyjet92 (Feb 16, 2011)

well i watched em for like 4 hours strait today while doing homework..... the black belt is no longer attacking them, its weird but i like it, they are even eatting next to eachother with out a problem. and i had no idea angel fish were cichlids..... interesting


----------

